# EFEST 18650 35A 2800MAH



## Smokyg (7/7/15)

Hi Guys

Does anyone have 4 Efest 18650 35A 2800MAH batteries in stock that can be delivered by 08 July?


----------



## vaporize.co.za (8/7/15)

we have the AWT 18650 35A 2500mAh n stock


----------



## Andre (8/7/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> we have the AWT 18650 35A 2500mAh n stock


What is the continuous discharge rating of those please?


----------



## vaporize.co.za (8/7/15)

*AWT 18650 2500mAh high drain IMR battery with 35A cell inside*

*Features*


*2500mAh Capacity*
*3.7V output*
*35A high drain battery*
Size : 18.20mm x 65.05mm
Nominal Voltage : 3.70V
Nominal Capacity : 2500mAh
Tested Capacity : 2409mAh , 10A CC Discharge test , 96.4% of Claimed Capacity
Discharge time 10A : N/A
Cell used inside : LG Chem DB HE2
Charging Metod : CC/CV 4.20V
Discharge Voltage : 2.50V (Average Cut Off)
Charging Current CC : 1250mA 
Rapid Charging Current : 4000mA
*Continuous Discharge Current : 25A*
Max. Short Peak Discharge CC : 35A
Measured Energy : N/A Wh (10A Test) 
Internal Resistance : 0.05-0.06 Ohm
Weight : 45gr.max
Color : Yellow , Black
Protection : No
Model : Flat Top
Safe to use up to : 0.03 Ohm

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (8/7/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> *AWT 18650 2500mAh high drain IMR battery with 35A cell inside*
> 
> *Features*
> 
> ...


Great stuff, thank you. And the 18500, as ek lastig mag wees?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (8/7/15)

this is all I can find on the 18500s

18500 1200mah battery
Nominal Voltage: 3.7V 
Capacity: 1200mAh 
Lowest Discharge Voltage : 2.50V 
Standard Charge : CC/CV ( max. discharging rate 18A ) 
Cycle Life : > 500 cycles 
Max. continuous discharge rate : 13C

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (8/7/15)

Maximum continuous discharge rate should be between 15 ~ 16A (13 x 1.2).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg (9/7/15)

Hi @vaporize.co.za , thanks for coming back to me. However my heart is set on the Efest 2800's... My 2500mah efests are on their way out now and not holding charge as they used to. I would like to upgrade when i purchase new batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/7/15)

pfft. its just a number on the wrapper I heard the efest 2800mah is a rewrapped lg he2 like the one above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

